
Why coronavirus is so frighteningly successful - Gupie
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/apr/20/coronavirus-master-of-disguise-scientists-viruses-covid-19
======
atomashpolskiy
_> As we now know only too well, Sars-Cov-2 is far more of a menace, because
it can cause severe acute respiratory syndrome in some patients, which may
lead to between 1% and 7% mortality._

Wrong. See the newest study from Dr. Ioannidis here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22922812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22922812)
(spoiler: fatality rate is estimated to be 0.12-0.2%).

